# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  في كـــلِّ وادٍ بنو سَـعْــد ..!!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*في كـــلِّ وادٍ بنو سَـعْــد ..

بنو سَــعْــد قبيلة عربية ، وجدت في غابر الزمان . من خصائصها تلك القبيلة العربية : أنها كثيرة التلون ونكران الجميل لكلِّ من تصدر فيها مرشداً وناصحاً .. فـمَّل منها كبيرهم < الأضبط بن قريع بن عوف بن كعب بن سعد > وذهبَ مُتـنقلاً في أرض العرب بغيتُه مكاناً لا شرَّ فيه ولا أذى .. يبحثُ عن تحقيق سعادته الأبدية ، والراحة التي لا تعب فيها .. 

فسار هذا الـمُنظِّـر الكبير ، والعاقل المجرب : بحثـاً عن كل سبيل يوصل إلى المقصد الأسمى الذي أراد تحقيقه في هذا الحياة ؛ فلمَّـا مضى عمرٌ من زمن ذلك الرجل متنقلاً في قبائل الناس ، وجد ذلك النكران والأذى والشر مطرداً في كل مكان .. فعاد إلى دياره بِـمُسَلَّمَةٍ كبرى ، وحقيقةٍ لا دخن فيها : أن الدنيا وإنْ حصَّـل الإنسان فيها غايةَ أسباب السعادة ، لا تصفو له من الكدر ، والمنغصات في كل زمان ومكان .. فأرسل ذلك الرجل المنظر المجرب مثلاً بقوله : < في كل وادٍ بنو سعد > في كل مكان خير وشر ، أمل وألم وحزن ..

جُبلت على كَدَرٍ و أنت تريدها ... صفــــواً من الآلام والأكـدارِ
ومُكَلِّفُ الأيــامِ ضـــدَّ طِبـاعِهـا ... مُتَطَلِّبٌ في المـاء جذوةَ نارِ

فأصَّلَ حكماءُ الحياة مِنْ مثل كبير بني سعد : قاعدةً مهمة تُــريح العاقل من الحزن المفسد للحظات وجوده في هذه الحياة الفانية .. وهي : أنَّ يُـوطن المؤمن حياته على وجود المتغيرات في هذا الدنيا بين فرح وحزن ، ومسرة ومضرة .. وبذلك يكون الهدوء النسبي في حياته ..

فلا يصل بشيء من الابتلاء فيها إلى تعطيل حركته وطلبه لأمور معاشه ، ولا يفرح ويبطر بتحصيل حطامها الزائل .. فالكبرُ والمعاصي طريقُ زوالِ النعم .. واليأس والقنوط : ليس حلاً في تحقيق مصالح الحياة التي تحتاج إلى حركة وسعي !! ..

والراحة المطلقة ، والسعادة الأبدية : هناك في دار اسمها : < جنة الرحمن > إذا دخلها المؤمنون قالوا تلك الحقيقة اليقينية التي لا مرية فيها ، ولا هم بعدها : ( وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا الْحَزَنَ إِنَّ رَبَّنَا لَغَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ * الَّذِي أَحَلَّنَا دَارَ الْمُقَامَةِ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ لَا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا نَصَبٌ وَلَا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا لُغُوبٌ ) ..
**ثم جاءت الأجيال المتعاقبة ، تحكي لنا قصةَ ذلك المثل الخالد ، والحكمة المسطورة التي تقول : ( في كل وادٍ بنو سَـعْـــد ) ..

كتبه: حسن بن محمد الحملي*

*


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *فعاد إلى دياره بِـمُسَلَّمَةٍ كبرى ، وحقيقةٍ لا دخن فيها : أن الدنيا وإنْ حصَّـل الإنسان فيها غايةَ أسباب السعادة ، لا تصفو له من الكدر ، والمنغصات في كل زمان ومكان ..*


للرفع

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

كلمة جميلة ، بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بك .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وهذا المثل على غرار : بكل واد أثر من ثعلبة . وهو قول ثعلبيٍّ رأى من قومه ما يسوءه فانتقل إلى غيرهم فرأى منهم أيضاً مثل ذلك .

----------

